# Bahrain Forum



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

I know this is a Dubai forum, but I was just wondering if anyone knows of a similar forum for Bahrain. I have found a couple, but they are nothing like this one. 

Thanks.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Doesn't seem very active (especially compared to EF) but you could try it...
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bahrain/


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi 
we were in Bahrain for a year before moving to Dubai. If you need any pointers happy to try and help


----------



## AnnaM (Jan 30, 2013)

You can try Bahrain Side. Bahrain Forum for Expats and Travelers.. It looks not very active now. But there are many people who just read the forum but do not post anything. Probable you can start the discussion


----------

